# Pretty Boy or B-Mobile??



## nmutroy (Jul 30, 2007)

Anyone use either of these...im in the market to buy one soon and was just wondering what everyone that owns either thinks of them.

Troy


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Personally I think the Pretty Boy looks more realistic than the B-Mobile, but the fact that it doesn't collapse could be a pain. Another option is the Flambeau King Strut or the Ol' Tom Casanova.....

http://hunting.flambeauoutdoors.com/otdrs_hunting/turkey_hunting/king_strut_pictures.html

http://www.oltomgobbler.com/ot337.php


----------



## PahtridgeHunter (Sep 1, 2004)

Good question, NMU. I'm anxious to hear everyone's answers as well; being in the market for one of the above myself!:coolgleam


----------



## ATB (Feb 17, 2006)

I went with the Pretty Boy because like Ack mentioned I felt it looked more realistic. Especially since I compared the 2 at Bass Pro which had them on display. On their display for the Pretty Boy they used a real fan and the B-Mobile they used the cloth fan. I get home a crack open the box to find a GLOSSY cardboard cut out of a fan which in the sun would be horrible IMO. I was a little pissed at myself and should have paid more attention, I kind of felt like I did when I was a kid and ordered sea monkeys out of my comic book. I still felt the decoy looked more realistic and just got a real fan to use. 


Upside 
Most Realistic IMO

Downside 
Less Packable
HIGH GLOSS CARDBOARD TAIL

The packability for me was not a big deal in turkey season since I carry everything in my vest so a sack filled with decoys is not big deal. Now if it was deer season when I bring enough stuff for a week long hunt out west but I am only going for a day hunt in a cornfield near Jackson:lol: that wouldnt fly.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

We looked them all over, checked out the features, looks ect and decided on the B-mobile. I think the pretty boy does look a bit better but with all the gear we're already carrying, bow, gun, blind, cameras, tripods, camera arm, one more big thing was not going to work. The king strut looks good in magazines but didn't look as good up close to us. In fact we almost bought the king strut until my partner went to the Cabelas turkey days and saw one in person. We just ordered a B-mobile, should have it in a few days. We're going to put a real fan on it and see how it works.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Im usually the one carrying the decoys in... we have the pretty boy tom decoy and we use two solid plastic hens... and its not too bad to carry out there because the pretty boy comes with a mesh carrying bag and all the decoys fit right in there and you just strap it to your back and away you go...


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

They all have a place and will work, but if I was you PUT A REAL FAN ON any of the choices. We have used the bubba with a REAL fan and it does the job. The real fan in the wind is just FIRE!!


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

It is all about the tail.
I put a real tail on a homemade decoy last year that I named the T-Mobile.
It worked awesome, the first three hunts we shot a bird next to him and the last one spurred the heck out of him.

I started using him with just another jake decoy, it seemed to make the toms real interested when they could hear a hen but only see two toms they came right in to check it out. I have done better the last two years without using any hen decoys, especially on pressured birds. I think they get wise to them because everyone has one and they like to see something new.

Just my 2 cents
Good luck everyone


----------



## Ack (Oct 3, 2004)

Yep...real fans DO make a big difference! Here is a pic of my modified Buckwing jake decoy that I used last year....










This year he is getting a makeover.....he will be mounted on a stake for wind movement, plus he will be COMPLETELY covered with real tom feathers. He's coming together pretty well so far and should be done in a few weeks.....I'll be sure to share some pics!


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

GOODNIGHT! I would hate to doze off hunting in front of that thing Ack. I'd wake up and shoot my decoy.:lol: Please keep the pics coming, that looks great.


----------

